# Anarcho Primitivist Wilderness Commune



## ProletarianGuerilla

Recently I have thought about creating my own wilderness retreat or commune for anarcho primitivists.

Of course I am only looking for dedicated individuals as the spots we make camp in are going to be pretty remote and isolated where it could take ten days or longer just to get back to civilization.

I plan on making a permanent settlement that I plan to live the rest of my days at where it is my hope others who join will be of the same mentality. Because of government authorities naturally the entire location would have to be secret and concealed from the outside world. I am thinking about calling the operations Sherwood Forest.

Right now the wilderness locations I am currently looking at are in Montana , Washington, and Alaska. 

We would have to create a defensive force within our commune because once word gets out of our existence authorities will be scurrying about trying to look for us and shut us down. A defensive militant force would become necessary.

I am thinking about doing this as early as September and while winter would be fast approaching I have a plan to get through our first winter as well by collectivizing our resources together with those who show up partaking in all of this.

While anybody can show up in wanting to join us I don't want to get individuals who after their first three weeks in the bush decide to call it quits and go home. I only want dedicated rough necks in this project of both sexes.

I myself am 26. We will only be looking for people of the ages 18-55.

Looking to keep the group small of fourteen people half that are male and the other half that is female.

Really hoping I can find a group of fellow anarchists. If you despise government as much as I do all the better.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

For now send a post here or private message me if you are interested .

Once we get enough interested people in this operation then we can debate as to whether which location of those three a settlement should be made at not to mention also where to meet up.

Basic items everybody should at least have is

1. Backpack
2. Industrial knife
3. Compass
4. Fire starting kits
5. Winter wear and snow boots
6. At least two pairs of clothes
7. Common sense and basic rudimentary understanding of wilderness survival .
8. Lots of socks
9. First aid kit
10. Water bottles 
11. Portable tent
12. Extra pair of shoes.


----------



## Mossy

canada?


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Mossy said:


> canada?


Easy to get into Canada from Washington and Montana via the mountain way.


----------



## Mossy

might be easier to not be found by militant us government as well. Ive read of anarcho collectives starting up in the wilderness up there. seems like less threats


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Mossy said:


> might be easier to not be found by militant us government as well. Ive read of anarcho collectives starting up in the wilderness up there. seems like less threats



Do you know of any specific?

Not all of us are Canadian citizens.

Then there is that pesky law where they won't let you leave the United States with too much owed in back taxes. Kid you not on that one.

One could I suppose sneak into Canada for a time but prolonged stays come with the risk of getting caught.


----------



## Mossy

well if you are planning to live out the rest of your days away from society, does citizenship matter? I feel you though, its a bit risky. 

I wish I could give you the collectives, i've read about them in blogs. Look around the old internet i'm sure you will find some. 

slave to taxes yarg. I feel very fortunate to not have fallen into the debt system. plan on keeping it that way. livin free. I'm not too familiar with the laws, but it really does not surprise me about that. 

Your goals are really inspiring, keep at it and find the way to make it work. spent a lot of time in washington there is some super flame back country. Head to the Montana rainbow gathering this year and you might find pointers about spots in the north west area.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Mossy said:


> well if you are planning to live out the rest of your days away from society, does citizenship matter? I feel you though, its a bit risky.
> 
> I wish I could give you the collectives, i've read about them in blogs. Look around the old internet i'm sure you will find some.
> 
> slave to taxes yarg. I feel very fortunate to not have fallen into the debt system. plan on keeping it that way. livin free. I'm not too familiar with the laws, but it really does not surprise me about that.
> 
> Your goals are really inspiring, keep at it and find the way to make it work. spent a lot of time in washington there is some super flame back country. Head to the Montana rainbow gathering this year and you might find pointers about spots in the north west area.


I suppose it wouldn't matter but eventually one would have to come back to civilization or it's outposts to resupply periodically.

I've been thinking about the rainbow gathering in Montana July. I might go to it.

I have a up to date passport but I also owe a lot in taxes too.

Either way this entire corrupt unsustainable system is going to collapse soon anyways.


----------



## Mossy

the gathering might be a good place to gain knowledge, i'll be headed there. out of curiousity, Have you ever tried to leave the country with the amount of debt you have? or are you assuming you wouldnt be aloud? 

one can hope for collapse soon!


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Mossy said:


> the gathering might be a good place to gain knowledge, i'll be headed there. out of curiousity, Have you ever tried to leave the country with the amount of debt you have? or are you assuming you wouldnt be aloud?
> 
> one can hope for collapse soon!



I haven't left the United States yet but I have given it serious thought. Got my passport about a year and a half ago as I almost decided to go to Sweden one time but never did.

To be honest I've never made the attempt to leave the borders of the United States but I am willing to try anything once.


----------



## p4r4d0x

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> Do you know of any specific?


Resident Anti-Hero
http://www.rageedm.com/wordpress/?p=1574

@ 1:15


----------



## Mossy

I wonder how much debt is the maximum to not allow leaving the US.


----------



## p4r4d0x

Mossy said:


> I wonder how much debt is the maximum to not allow leaving the US.


$50,000
http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2012/04/07/forget-travel-if-you-owe-the-irs/
http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/passport-denial-IRS-highway/2012/04/20/id/436608


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

I don't owe that much. Looks like I can leave afterall.


----------



## Mossy

thanks for the info


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Mossy said:


> thanks for the info



Been tempted to make my way into British Columbia.

Will have to give it some thought.


----------



## nostalgichobo

Sounds interesting enough. I am looking at doing something of this nature myself, however, I'm not so sure as to forming a militant resistance against the country that people like you and I would be homesteading in. Having an "against the government" mentality is frequently common for us vagabonds, hobos, nomads & travelers, however, it isn't something that we should be close-minded about. Of course, everyone has their opinions. I do like the idea of being self-sufficient and living off the land for as long as possible in one place, although, I'm not going to take up arms and fight for something ( land/cabins/gardens ) I call mine when in fact NOTHING is ever mine (yours) in the physical realm. I would be interested in homesteading with you and your group when the time is right and who knows, I might just live out the rest of my days in that commune as well. Cheers!


----------



## p4r4d0x

You're not supposed to talk about it.
lol
I understood it as a defensive type of resistance, not offensive.
Deflecting their radar, if you will.


----------



## thapoet

a valid passport is due for revocation by the state department at $2500 but 30 to 50 grand is sort of the threshold... i cant get one, nor do i want anymore gov identity... been systematically killing strawmen for years ..... anyways, i might be interested in ur proposal... as long as theres room for my cub...


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

nostalgichobo said:


> Sounds interesting enough. I am looking at doing something of this nature myself, however, I'm not so sure as to forming a militant resistance against the country that people like you and I would be homesteading in. Having an "against the government" mentality is frequently common for us vagabonds, hobos, nomads & travelers, however, it isn't something that we should be close-minded about. Of course, everyone has their opinions. I do like the idea of being self-sufficient and living off the land for as long as possible in one place, although, I'm not going to take up arms and fight for something ( land/cabins/gardens ) I call mine when in fact NOTHING is ever mine (yours) in the physical realm. I would be interested in homesteading with you and your group when the time is right and who knows, I might just live out the rest of my days in that commune as well. Cheers!



So, I take it you are interested? How soon can you be ready to do something like this?

I am talking about purely a defensive militant stance not a offensive one.

Wherever there is a feral free people living off the land organized government makes its business to remove and enslave them.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

thapoet said:


> a valid passport is due for revocation by the state department at $2500 but 30 to 50 grand is sort of the threshold... i cant get one, nor do i want anymore gov identity... been systematically killing strawmen for years ..... anyways, i might be interested in ur proposal... as long as theres room for my cub...



Bring along your kids, family, or dog. It doesn't matter to me.

I only have a passport because I came close to immigrating to Scandinavia awhile back.

It never went through with it however. Convenient usage for traveling but ultimately unnecessary.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> Recently I have thought about creating my own wilderness retreat or commune for anarcho primitivists.
> 
> Of course I am only looking for dedicated individuals as the spots we make camp in are going to be pretty remote and isolated where it could take ten days or longer just to get back to civilization.
> 
> I plan on making a permanent settlement that I plan to live the rest of my days at where it is my hope others who join will be of the same mentality. Because of government authorities naturally the entire location would have to be secret and concealed from the outside world. I am thinking about calling the operations Sherwood Forest.
> 
> Right now the wilderness locations I am currently looking at are in Montana , Washington, and Alaska.
> 
> We would have to create a defensive force within our commune because once word gets out of our existence authorities will be scurrying about trying to look for us and shut us down. A defensive militant force would become necessary.
> 
> I am thinking about doing this as early as September and while winter would be fast approaching I have a plan to get through our first winter as well by collectivizing our resources together with those who show up partaking in all of this.
> 
> While anybody can show up in wanting to join us I don't want to get individuals who after their first three weeks in the bush decide to call it quits and go home. I only want dedicated rough necks in this project of both sexes.
> 
> I myself am 26. We will only be looking for people of the ages 18-55.
> 
> Looking to keep the group small of fourteen people half that are male and the other half that is female.
> 
> Really hoping I can find a group of fellow anarchists. If you despise government as much as I do all the better.


 
I think you have the right idea man. But the government isn't shit compared to what we are really dealing with. There's people behind the curtain pulling all the strings man, they have the governments and politicians in the palm of their hands. The most evil motherfuckers to ever dwell on this earth that's for sure. I won't go into it too much, but I have a pretty solid interpretation of what these forces are and what they are trying to accomplish. Let's just say the NWO is very fucking real. I don't really have a solution and I don't really know what to do. I don't think anyone does. Just the general agreement that all of us collectively need to resist entirely and bring it all down. But no matter what we do (and this is discussed in some modern anarcho-primitivist literature) whether it's full on resistance, a moderate amount, or none at all eventually there's going to be massive amounts of people dying and probably a whole fuck ton of other life forms that get wiped out along with us. Even if your idea you have succeeds, it's only due time till they find you. People have done this kind of shit before and they always getcha man. I'm not being pessimistic, it's just reality, especially if you only have 14 people. They own this fuckin' place man. Sad to say but it's true. And they'll get it. They'll get it all. I think the days of trying to isolate ourselves has been over for a long time, it doesn't do much but eventually get people fucking and breeding more kids man. But do what you want I'm certainly not telling you what to do. To me, this human experience is a beautiful thing, a sacred thing no doubt. But it's a fucking matrix. Whether it's a collective meditation of peace disintegrating the evil and sending them packing or violent chaos....it's all going to crash eventually. You watch though...BIG shit's going to be happening pretty soon.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

ThirdEyeVision,

You are preaching to the choir. NWO or the illuminati are just the old names they use.

They go by the names Bilderberg, trilateral comission,world bank, world health organization, and the UN presently.

They have branches and tentacles into everything now.

I like my approach as it is a simple one. Escape the matrix by living off the land in one of the few places where it doesn't exist. I like your mindset. You are welcome to join in on this.

You could contribute philosophically to the commune.

By the way, I am very familiar with the big global crash coming in our lifetimes.

This resistance I want to build is me being proactive in preparation.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Talked to the Mrs. and she is down with this.

Who will be the third? Looking for twelve others.

Basically I got this plan where once we have enough people joining in this project we all meet up in Missoula,Montana.

There in person amongst each other in a very public place we would scratch out the finer details of the plan and the location from where we would build the commune.


----------



## Noble Savage

Reality check!...tap tap tap hello is this thing working? No place is too remote for a drone these days and personally I don't believe you can be an anarcho-primitivist and a farmer. The best natural design is that we migrate with the weather, given our lack of fur to keep us warm in the winter months and all. Farming is un-natural, the only way we should plant seeds is in a pile of shit..."wet blanket truth bomb deployed sir" ..."thanks private"


----------



## thapoet

i have a thread on here somewhere about primitive wilderness nomad living... i have to agree with noble savage somewhat... there is a reason primitive peoples survived for thousands of years as nomadic hunters and gatherers. and then u have the mayans and aztecs who decidd to buck the system, build cities and lull themselves into thinking they could "tame the earth".... and look what that got them.... but if u look at a region like the Frank Church Wilderness, literally millions of acrs of treacherous terrain that tourists wont go in, then a nomadic existense becomes feasible... regardless, i am going to follow this thread and seenwhere it goes. might take the cub to nationals in july, and depending on things, might never come "home".... missoula is a great doorway to the wilderness. so lets continue to chat about these concepts...


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> ThirdEyeVision,
> 
> You are preaching to the choir. NWO or the illuminati are just the old names they use.
> 
> They go by the names Bilderberg, trilateral comission,world bank, world health organization, and the UN presently.
> 
> They have branches and tentacles into everything now.
> 
> I like my approach as it is a simple one. Escape the matrix by living off the land in one of the few places where it doesn't exist. I like your mindset. You are welcome to join in on this.
> 
> You could contribute philosophically to the commune.
> 
> By the way, I am very familiar with the big global crash coming in our lifetimes.
> 
> This resistance I want to build is me being proactive in preparation.


 
Ah, you know your shit then. Yeah like I said I didn't want to go into great detail because some just don't know or don't want to know but yeah man, the illuminati whatever you want to call them are definitely real. The Bilderberg group is some scary shit. I think David Icke is giving the whole reptilian thing a bad rep but I have done a lot of extensive research on this and I have discovered the people that are running the show are some sort of a reptilian humanoid bloodline. The hieroglyphics on the egyptian pyramids and other ancient artifacts definitely talk about these things. Anyways, I appreciate the invite man. I would really like to become a part of what you have going on. I am just starting off on my journey thoug so after my birthday coming up I want to do some travelling for awhile and see some beautiful nature and then I would be ready to come join you. That alright with you?


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> Talked to the Mrs. and she is down with this.
> 
> Who will be the third? Looking for twelve others.
> 
> Basically I got this plan where once we have enough people joining in this project we all meet up in Missoula,Montana.
> 
> There in person amongst each other in a very public place we would scratch out the finer details of the plan and the location from where we would build the commune.


 
Actually nah lets just meet up in montana like you said and go from there. This will all work out im sure man, lets be in touch.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

3rdEyeVision said:


> I think you have the right idea man. But the government isn't shit compared to what we are really dealing with. There's people behind the curtain pulling all the strings man, they have the governments and politicians in the palm of their hands. The most evil motherfuckers to ever dwell on this earth that's for sure. I won't go into it too much, but I have a pretty solid interpretation of what these forces are and what they are trying to accomplish. Let's just say the NWO is very fucking real. I don't really have a solution and I don't really know what to do. I don't think anyone does. Just the general agreement that all of us collectively need to resist entirely and bring it all down. But no matter what we do (and this is discussed in some modern anarcho-primitivist literature) whether it's full on resistance, a moderate amount, or none at all eventually there's going to be massive amounts of people dying and probably a whole fuck ton of other life forms that get wiped out along with us. Even if your idea you have succeeds, it's only due time till they find you. People have done this kind of shit before and they always getcha man. I'm not being pessimistic, it's just reality, especially if you only have 14 people. They own this fuckin' place man. Sad to say but it's true. And they'll get it. They'll get it all. I think the days of trying to isolate ourselves has been over for a long time, it doesn't do much but eventually get people fucking and breeding more kids man. But do what you want I'm certainly not telling you what to do. To me, this human experience is a beautiful thing, a sacred thing no doubt. But it's a fucking matrix. Whether it's a collective meditation of peace disintegrating the evil and sending them packing or violent chaos....it's all going to crash eventually. You watch though...BIG shit's going to be happening pretty soon.


 
This sums it up better. Thanks George!


----------



## travelin

i think that planning to go survive on public lands for any length of time is a pipedream

i think to accomplish this one would have to have a toe into the cesspool of modern society in the form of owning the land to do this kind of thing on. one would also want silly stuff like toilet paper and soap.

i think one would need to look for a region of LOOOONG growing season. a place with water flowing through and also with a well. a place with good to great topsoil and perhaps tucked into the borders of a big tract of forest land.

i think i would want a place like that where i could plant at least two full corn crops, have potatos planted to yield every couple weeks, multiple pea and bean crops on the same ground. perhaps a place you could begin planting potatoes in january and keep greens and some root crops all throughout winter without greenhouses.

i think one would have to have electrical power generated by wind, a stream, or solar set up and fueled generators of some type to produce large amounts of power for things like welding. definately want enough power to keep a couple of big freezers going.

i think one would want at least one tractor and probably more with complete sets of implements also have at least two trucks of some kind and a trailer or two to haul stuff around.

i think one would want enough of a parcel of land to raise enough crops and animals to support at least 10 or so full adults

i also think that there would just about have to be some source of outside income at first.

sooooooooooo, this is my opinion on off grid sutainability.

i got an asshole too and it stinks sometimes.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

travelin said:


> i think that planning to go survive on public lands for any length of time is a pipedream
> 
> i think to accomplish this one would have to have a toe into the cesspool of modern society in the form of owning the land to do this kind of thing on. one would also want silly stuff like toilet paper and soap.
> 
> i think one would need to look for a region of LOOOONG growing season. a place with water flowing through and also with a well. a place with good to great topsoil and perhaps tucked into the borders of a big tract of forest land.
> 
> i think i would want a place like that where i could plant at least two full corn crops, have potatos planted to yield every couple weeks, multiple pea and bean crops on the same ground. perhaps a place you could begin planting potatoes in january and keep greens and some root crops all throughout winter without greenhouses.
> 
> i think one would have to have electrical power generated by wind, a stream, or solar set up and fueled generators of some type to produce large amounts of power for things like welding. definately want enough power to keep a couple of big freezers going.
> 
> i think one would want at least one tractor and probably more with complete sets of implements also have at least two trucks of some kind and a trailer or two to haul stuff around.
> 
> i think one would want enough of a parcel of land to raise enough crops and animals to support at least 10 or so full adults
> 
> i also think that there would just about have to be some source of outside income at first.
> 
> sooooooooooo, this is my opinion on off grid sutainability.
> 
> i got an asshole too and it stinks sometimes.


 
Yep.


----------



## thapoet

i know of several primitive and reclusive wilderness groups... now closed to outsiders. they "make it" without any form of electricity, they leave seeds planted on nomadic routes, trade primitive made wares at meet ups and swaps, and even make babies and birth them in the wild... some of the groups used to document their travels online and then decided to go completely off the grid... disappeared... gone.... so i think theres a specific mindset that must be applied. the need for anthing material, money, an electric razor, plastic diapers, etc must be overcome in order to live like that. and also, the need for modern weapons and bullets that cannot be replaced in the wild. one thing is for certain, and this u can bank on, if u maintain any, ANY attachment to society and money and cities, etc, then sooner or later, society, money, and cities will follow u into the woods, and the end of secrecy will come, the death of the existense carved out of the primitive landscape, sustained by nature and devotion wil inevitably come.... but thats my 2 cents.... one cannot avoid society yet still rely on it. one cannot shun all the modern world makes easy, yet depend on the modern worlds advantages... that which you cannot let go of becomes the master.....


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

thapoet said:


> i know of several primitive and reclusive wilderness groups... now closed to outsiders. they "make it" without any form of electricity, they leave seeds planted on nomadic routes, trade primitive made wares at meet ups and swaps, and even make babies and birth them in the wild... some of the groups used to document their travels online and then decided to go completely off the grid... disappeared... gone.... so i think theres a specific mindset that must be applied. the need for anthing material, money, an electric razor, plastic diapers, etc must be overcome in order to live like that. and also, the need for modern weapons and bullets that cannot be replaced in the wild. one thing is for certain, and this u can bank on, if u maintain any, ANY attachment to society and money and cities, etc, then sooner or later, society, money, and cities will follow u into the woods, and the end of secrecy will come, the death of the existense carved out of the primitive landscape, sustained by nature and devotion wil inevitably come.... but thats my 2 cents.... one cannot avoid society yet still rely on it. one cannot shun all the modern world makes easy, yet depend on the modern worlds advantages... that which you cannot let go of becomes the master.....


 
You're absolutely right man, everything you own ends up owning you. Why didn't you join these people if you know them?? Shit man I would jump on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

thapoet said:


> i know of several primitive and reclusive wilderness groups... now closed to outsiders. they "make it" without any form of electricity, they leave seeds planted on nomadic routes, trade primitive made wares at meet ups and swaps, and even make babies and birth them in the wild... some of the groups used to document their travels online and then decided to go completely off the grid... disappeared... gone.... so i think theres a specific mindset that must be applied. the need for anthing material, money, an electric razor, plastic diapers, etc must be overcome in order to live like that. and also, the need for modern weapons and bullets that cannot be replaced in the wild. one thing is for certain, and this u can bank on, if u maintain any, ANY attachment to society and money and cities, etc, then sooner or later, society, money, and cities will follow u into the woods, and the end of secrecy will come, the death of the existense carved out of the primitive landscape, sustained by nature and devotion wil inevitably come.... but thats my 2 cents.... one cannot avoid society yet still rely on it. one cannot shun all the modern world makes easy, yet depend on the modern worlds advantages... that which you cannot let go of becomes the master.....



Agreed. 

I was thinking initially one is dependent on civilization for resupplying temporarily and as time goes by one becomes less dependent up to the point where then they can break free entirely.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Having feral kids or infants is difficult as their existence has to be kept secret along with that of the forest commune.

Government organizations have only to declare your children endangered where once they do your children will get snatched up by the state. Over the years I have already seen so many people have this happened to them.

I guess what I am saying is that if you are going to get in a relationship within this sort of environment you need to know what you are getting into. You essentially become a fugitive of the state.

You, your family, and your commune become fugitives.

The very act of jumping off the controlled reservation or grid is illegal.

The reason for this is because civilization or controlled society presupposes ownership over everybody.

The absurdity of it all is that if modern day feral native americans existed off the land government organizations would be trying to take their kids away also.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Noble Savage said:


> Reality check!...tap tap tap hello is this thing working? No place is too remote for a drone these days and personally I don't believe you can be an anarcho-primitivist and a farmer. The best natural design is that we migrate with the weather, given our lack of fur to keep us warm in the winter months and all. Farming is un-natural, the only way we should plant seeds is in a pile of shit..."wet blanket truth bomb deployed sir" ..."thanks private"



I understand the economic, political, and social climate of today's world.

I know about the FEMA camps, the dhs ammunitions, and the inevitable police state through martial law that is coming.

There is risk undertaking this activity with law enforcement and other government forces that would pursue us as common criminals but at least you would go down as free men or women. Staying in civilization will be no safer once the government hand of austerity comes smashing down. There will come a time where upon the end of gun barrels they will be marching people into trains that will take them to detainment camps.

I'd rather take my chances defiant in the bush and wilderness.


----------



## thapoet

believe me friend, i WISH i would have jumped on thentrail when i had the chance. but i made a choice. i have a daughter and the truth is written above. by doingnthings spontaneously involving your children, thengovernment is onto you... look, lemme break down what most of you know....yyou, me, everyone is a piece of the corporatemgrid. from your capitalized name on your birth certificate, to you employee tracking number known as a social security number to your foot printmthe hospiotal takes when you are born. your parents, as did theirs beforemnthem and as we did to our children signednus and our kids into a contract. a contract maintained by the us government, and owned by the world bank. when you unplug from their matrix, you breechna contract, a contract that you did not willinglynagree to. your government uses you and your estimated lifetime income to borrow, andnsubsequently print money. so when you are not contributing to that corporation, you become as worthless as a sheep past her lamb bearing years. and its cheaper to slaughter you than to keep feeding you and paying your handler to look after you... this world is fucked... as i havemsaid before, you are free because you say you are. the government and their controllers only givemyou the illusion of freedom. but pondermthis, if you could live one day, one week, one month without the care or worry of what the government might do to you, live totally free, is it worth it. you are only a slave if you believenyour society can dictate your life. whatever you cannot let go of is your master.... who makes boundaries? who sets limits? who draws the lines of division? who "owns" the land that they did not create???? people with money to buy something that was not built by human hands? and that is the reality of it. someone purchases land that no human truly owns. even when a human gives money for that land, it is nature that retains ownership. but the secretly, the person that bought the land actually is only "holding" that land for corporate nation their ss number is linked tto.... that is why the legal term is "real estate holdings"... anyways, this thread is turning oit to be very constructive, and i hope it keeps growing. hopefully something i have typed will help someone, enlighten others, and light a fire in all to be truly free.


----------



## travelin

we all look to the mountain men, forgetting that they were often merely employees with company supplied materials, up to and including weapons and the men themselves had no real skills beyonds what _any_ early 19th century man would have had. these men, by our starbucks drinking definition were _rough men_. they went into wilderness, ripped some kind of living from the land and most returned to civilization. they were really no different from any other men of the times so to say they were some kind of ultimate survivor is absurd. 

the peoples living in north america when english europeans came were doing ok but if the mass die off had not happened way back in the early 1600's then they eventually would have been throwing pretty good sized wars as they were just about filling the areas where survival was possible with their types of lifestyles. there was, of course, extensive cultivation of crops being performed by some cultures before europeans came and they often fought wars with each other and also with nomadic peoples who, for whatever reason, impinged upon their territory.

what was about to happen in north america was what had happened in europe/asia for a long , long time. 

whoever was strongest ruled the roost.

now, we look at a few little set aside areas and call them the wilderness.

to a european descended man of the 17th century in north america there was a point where there were no more european villages, no more european cultivation and out there was THE wilderness. no one even knew how huge it was until the lewis and clark voyage of discovery.

the spaniards wandered around west of the great plains, through the rockies and the southwest and they never really had an idea how vast this continent is.

the british made a good run in the pacific northwest and later across canada but at the time they didnt understand how vast the continent is.

some of the best posts i make on here wind up getting erased when i realize i am so far off topic is has become kind of silly. lets see if this one stays.

to go completely off grid to survive with a group means the group would have to have at least one member who is skilled at the expert level in primitive weapons, primitive crop growing techniques, primitive pre-metal tool experts. all would have to understand and 24/7 practice stealth and camoflauge. no drugs, no alcohol, no tobacco, no dissention.

one sighting by hikers, one sighting by helicoptor or low flying plane, one hotspot on a sattelite image, leaving any sign at a kill, having any crops discovered, having a stream test out with too high e-coli way downstream... a thousand things would give the group away.


when i was in my teens and even sometimes into my 20s i would shoulder a pack and walk off into the woods. id say gone for as long as two weeks, poking along, fishing in ranchers ponds , the river and creeks, shooting squirrels and rabbits with a 22 or wrist rocket. i would make fire with my flint and steel, build shelters for the nights and just generally thought i was some kind of expert mountian man.

i didnt know shit.

if it had been real i would not have lasted two months and that is being generous to myself.

i always had enough food in the form of rice and potatos and canned meats to last however long i planned on being out and gathering and killing critters just prolonged those supplies.

just putting out a call and gathering a group to go off into the wilderness will not end well.

hell, in four years i havnt even found ONE person i feel i could trust to be on my land to be a caretaker.

ok, guess ive rambled enough, thank you for your reading time.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

I am alright at wilderness survival but I am no expert.

Still I feel if enough people with a similar mindset got together the odds of surviving would be good.

I would hope those joining the operation would be somewhat knowledgeable of what it is they are getting into.


I am not overly romanticizing the propsect of such a venture as I am well aware of the risks, dangers, perils, and problems that come with it. Only those interested or of the similar mindset within this thread need only apply.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Where are all the other anarcho primitivists at?

I am calling you all out. Now is our chance to put philosophy into action.

To put the idea of natural resistance into action.

Where are the rest of you?

Am I the only one willing to apply this to action?


----------



## travelin

well, as for me, im simply too old and too broken down to do this. having just had a stroke im running a little slow lately.

i live in a newer travel trailer and wander around the country working from city to city, region to region.

im also part of a team involved in raping san francisco for as much as we can get out the gate with.

if and when i go off grid it will be on land i already own.

i applaud your zeal and wish all the best for you.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

travelin said:


> well, as for me, im simply too old and too broken down to do this. having just had a stroke im running a little slow lately.
> 
> i live in a newer travel trailer and wander around the country working from city to city, region to region.
> 
> im also part of a team involved in raping san francisco for as much as we can get out the gate with.
> 
> if and when i go off grid it will be on land i already own.
> 
> i applaud your zeal and wish all the best for you.



Thanks. I think I just found a anarcho primitivist community in Oregon.

There has to be people out there like myself. I am 26 where I am just done with civilization altogether.

I have lived in it long enough to know it's all absurd bullshit.


----------



## Noble Savage

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> I have lived in it long enough to know it's all absurd bullshit.


 
All?...what about the alphabet you just used to express yourself? The written word is a cornerstone of civilization. Are you going to raise your kids not to read and write? Will you tell them the earth is round?
If your wanted for taxes that makes you a liability man, gives the feds warrant.

If your living in fear and distress over the gubberment and its shadow groups then your playing right into their hand. That is what they want. If you want to get back at the establishment don't worry, be happy, live healthy, barter, trade, pay cash whenever possible and encourage others to do the same.

living in the middle of nowhere these days won't keep you safe... just means less witnesses


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Noble Savage said:


> All?...what about the alphabet you just used to express yourself? The written word is a cornerstone of civilization. Are you going to raise your kids not to read and write? Will you tell them the earth is round?
> If your wanted for taxes that makes you a liability man, gives the feds warrant.
> 
> If your living in fear and distress over the gubberment and its shadow groups then your playing right into their hand. That is what they want. If you want to get back at the establishment don't worry, be happy, live healthy, barter, trade, pay cash whenever possible and encourage others to do the same.
> 
> living in the middle of nowhere these days won't keep you safe... just means less witnesses



Geez, I appreciate your concern but I don't view your arguments as substantial enough to keep me controlled on the reservation/matrix.

As for technology I am not against all forms just the kind that enslaves, dehumanizes, and oppresses other human beings.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> Where are all the other anarcho primitivists at?
> 
> I am calling you all out. Now is our chance to put philosophy into action.
> 
> To put the idea of natural resistance into action.
> 
> Where are the rest of you?
> 
> Am I the only one willing to apply this to action?


 
I think there are plenty of "anarcho primitivists" that simply understand what that label means and like to associate themselves with the idea that only primitive ways of living were sustainable and they just point the finger at whoever they want and even at themselves but they just keep on going on with participating in civilization and consumption. Most are all talk and criticize all up and down but when it comes to actually doing something about it they don't do shit. Even Alex Jensen and all the others involved in the "deep green resistance" movement aren't doing shit but selling books to pissed off kids that are romantically in love with anything to do with anarchy and chilling on the money they make. Correct me if I am wrong but I haven't seen anything huge come out of that movement. Could be a CIA op if you ask me. I don't know man, I would say fuck calling out, just do the damn thing and whoever joins are the ones who had the strength and courage. I know I do man, I just wanna travel for awhile before I settle down.


----------



## p4r4d0x

3rdEyeVision said:


> Even Alex Jensen and all the others involved in the "deep green resistance" movement aren't doing shit but selling books



Derrick Jensen, son.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derrick_Jensen

Alex Jensen is a character on TV.
http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Alex_Jensen


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

p4r4d0x said:


> Derrick Jensen, son.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derrick_Jensen
> 
> Alex Jensen is a character on TV.
> http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Alex_Jensen


 
Dude yeah I totally fucking knew that too. Excuse that extreme fucking brain fart lol that just made me laugh my ass off


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

p4r4d0x said:


> Derrick Jensen, son.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derrick_Jensen
> 
> Alex Jensen is a character on TV.
> http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Alex_Jensen


 
I have endgame sitting like 3 feet away from me too lol


----------



## hiveranno

At what stage is this project and have u relocated yet? Prior military here with a medical background. Just ended a couple year bush stay cuz the shelter collapsed and the loggers found me on paper mill land. Looking for a place to start over. Five years of wilderness living in the Midwest. Getting ready to head west. Armed, geared and ready to put down some rubber. There a lot of posts like this and they always seem to disappear.. Hopefully cuz the project is rolling.. HMU and let me know the scoop. This is what I'm looking for.


----------



## hiveranno

So any forward movement on this? Spot picked out? How many members? Keep us interested up to date for when the time comes, people can make the final decision..


----------



## Prometheus

Yea, I'm doing this in southwestern Cascadia (Oregon/Cali border) in the wilderness, the thing about "fighting the governemnt" is, as something of a philosophical anarchist myself, I'm not going to go out and attack cops wih weapons but as a landless peasant, if they invaded the wilderness and attempted to evict me from the camp, my home, I would have to fight back....


----------



## cavemansailor

I've spent a lot of time living by hunting and foraging in British Columbia, Montana, Idaho and Alaska. In mountainous and northern environments you MUST be a master big game hunter (moose, elk, deer, caribou, seal, whale) if you expect to survive for more than a few weeks, especially in winter.

Southern British Columbia is another story. I also lived with the Nuu-chah-nulth for a couple of summers, and put on more weight on a diet of salmon, halibut, dried seaweed, clams, sea urchins, crabs, smoked herring, herring roe, and a plethora of berries drenched in fish grease (it's actually delicious), but you gotta deal with cold rainy winters and a good boat is a must.

As part of my work in optimal foraging theory, I calculated required range sizes (taking into consideration prey and plant population densities and reproductive rates) to sustain groups of hunter-gatherers indefinitely. With a broad-spectrum foraging strategy in a prime area (think far south USA, savannah near rich bottomlands) each individual might need a MINIMUM of 20 to 200 acres. The farther you go into conifer forests, deserts and arctic, the larger your range sizes per individual become. You are looking at thousands and tens of thousands of acres per person.

The moral is, hunter-gatherers were nomadic for a very good reason. Foragers moved on long before the land was stripped bare of all resources to allow the land to replenish itself. In addition, for a BAND of hunters (as opposed to a solitary hunter) to live a truly primitive existence would require the use of the large-scale primitive food collecting techniques that are largely illegal today and would easily attract attention--game drives, controlled burning of the landscape, trapping large game (and taking far more than is allowed for sport hunting), using gill nets and fish weirs, sun drying of meat on a massive scale, uprooting plants, etc.

After travelling across much of the Americas, in my opinion the best places to live a TRULY primitive existence would be in sub-tropical areas: (you don't even need a bow to get food in these places--you can pick up shellfish, club porcupines and possums!).

1. Lacandon Jungle, Chiapas Mexico (tons of wild food, last virgin rainforest, immense, unexplored, periphery protected by the quasi-anarchist Zapatista National Liberation Army

3. South Texas coast, fantastic climate, warm water, can just wade out and collect crabs, whelks, and oysters by hand by the hundreds, mesquite, prickly pear, spanish dagger, acorns, largest undeveloped barrier island on earth, thousands of uninhabited spoil islands. Fresh water 2 to 3 feet below surface.

2. Southern New Mexico, vast amount of little regulated public land and fantastic climate. Primary foods are mesquite, sotol, agave, yucca, acorns, snakes, lizards, rabbits, porcupines.

Personally, I've always dreamed of living like a chimpanzee--no clothes, the simplest technology, a big group of rowdy buddies, and give up language altogether. It would be fucking awesome, but only feasible in prime foraging areas with a warm climate and very liberal or non-existent local human zombie population.

I've also dreamed in the past of an armed resistance and lets just say I have some major firepower. Then I get to thinking, what would I be resisting? As long as language (and books, the internet, movies) exists along with prime environments, civilization might just pop right back up. Animals (my true role models) don't have organized resistance either. Sometimes they scrounge, or even thrive off civilization's trash (coons, rats, bears, coyotes, etc) or they just straight up eat people every now and then.

I feel you with the anarcho-primitivist dream. It was my dream too for years. But after years of trying, I realized there had to be some kind of compromise. The total rejection of technology began to seem as strangely suppressive to instinct as civilization itself. I arrived independently at the primitivist conclusion after studying linguistics, genetics and watching chimpanzees for hours (I didn't discover John Zerzan, etc. till years later). However, after spending years trying primitive living experiments, and watching animals, I reached a deeper understanding. Civilization is not the buildings, computers, cars, highways, guns and bulldozers. It is a virtual virus that infects your mind, whose sole purpose is to repress instinct so that we function as a huge virtual organism with no purpose other than expansion, like cancer. This was the ultimate freedom. I let my conscious mind go. Stop worrying about insanely complex problems beyond your control. Just live for today like the dumpster diving raccoon.

I dream of community. Yes, the vision of sitting around a fire in a cave wearing deerskins with friends eating a raw deer liver is so visceral, primal, the epitome of living. I've done it, many times. But alone? It sucks. Gradually, since I saw I was convincing no one of the primitivist dream, and was having extreme difficulty living it myself due to game laws and the constant need to go undetected, my vision changed. What if I just lived like a good old fashioned hillbilly, like my mom's side of the family from Tennessee did 100 years ago? What if I lived by commercial trapping, using a truck or bike or sailboat to carry me the long distances between patchwork public lands? Finally I had an idea that worked. I reached the point where I could sustain myself on the smallest amount of money, yet thrive and LIVE. I became an expert hunter and trapper.

Still though, alone. It is going to be insanely difficult to build a community of modern hunter gatherers made up of strangers. You've gotta have that glue of kinship--great aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents. This one still has me stumped. But, I'm not going to worry about it too much. Just live the best I can and still try to reach out to people the best I can. And love every precious minute of my short time on this earth. 

For now though, I must content myself with living alone on a sailboat catching fish with a cast net. And building a tarp covered wigwam in the midst of 100,000 spring breakers, teaching them how to eat fish eyeballs, find their own oysters and light cigarettes with the oldest friction fire technique--2 sticks. Build great big roaring fires on the beach which people flock to, share a beer with me, and disappear back to their hum-drum lives. Except for 2 wanderers I met 2 years ago. A barefoot couple who crossed the dunes eating rattlesnakes. But they too vanished on their own way the next day.


----------



## roguetrapper

I didn't read the whole thread, so sorry if I repeat something that has already been said or asked.
I spent a few months living in the Amazon Jungle inside of Ecuador last year. I had planned to stay permanently, but got screwed over by the guy I went with. Ever since I got back, I have wanted to just get back out into the wild, but being in the wild alone is something I have yet to experience. With that said, you need to make sure that whomever you go with, you have the same goals and the same ideas in mind. I would love to join on the venture, but want to make sure whoever goes, understands the commitment and has the same idea in mind. 
In my research, I have found that if you go to Alaska, your chances of surviving long term are slim. Even the small communities that are there struggle to make it through the winter. The most remote places are in Wyoming and Montana, with Eastern parts of Oregon and Washington also being prime. I would prefer somewhere near the Canadian Border, as far east as the tip of Idaho, reason being, that if caught living in the wild by a park ranger, you risk prosecution. But if you are in Canada, you are less likely to get in trouble by the US.

Anyway, I still am no expert on wilderness living within the U.S., but I would love to set up camp with a few like minded people and live on what we can hunt, gather and grow... Or just talk about it, because I love this shit.


----------



## wetcat

I'm in if your still into it. I have knowledge of the Northwest. Northern California mostly. I'm heading into Washington soon. Have most of what I want. I'm working on my buckskin clothes. Either way I want to join you. Pm me and lets talk


----------



## Cavemansailor

Not sure what ever happened to this thread (I had deleted myself, see 2 posts above for my thoughts).

Well, the sailing/fishing project has come to an end. After a highly successful 6 months of fishing, and a nearly disastrous trip in a gulf storm, one crewmember was arrested and the other two smoked too much pot and mutinied.

The good news is that I am now totally free and ready to head back to the wilderness.

Off trail, deep within the larger National Forest Service Wilderness areas, because motor vehicles are not allowed, it is highly unlikely that you would ever see a park ranger, let alone another human. Plus, it is LEGAL to camp there indefinitely provided that you move camp every 2 weeks. Its also legal to gather firewood and many plant foods, hunt, trap and fish (with a license). However, unless you are a resident of the state the wilderness is in, big game hunting license(s) are usually absurdly expensive and/or issued by lottery. Solutions: 1. Pick a southern state and focus on trapping things like coons and possums. 2. Get a SMALL game license (usually affordable for nonresidents in most states) and become proficient in up-close stealth and ambush hunting using primitive weapons (bow, atlatl) or a .22 rifle for bringing down deer, elk, moose and bear. In northern forests, if you can't bring down a few big game animals per person per year, you are going to starve to death.

I'm thinking the Gila Wilderness in New Mexico but am very open to other suggestions if anyone still reads this!


----------



## wetcat

New Mexico would be nice. Haven't been to that part.has anyone thought of just taking trails? There are over 30000 miles of coast to coast trails. Even one that is driveable and never touches pavement. Well maybe once. It would mean walking perhaps with goats. Gathering food and forming small camps with caches along the way.


----------



## Cavemansailor

Never used the national trails. Walking them while living off the land could be feasible if you only covered short distances each day, or spent a few weeks getting to know each area and stocking up and preserving food sources for the next leg of the journey. Walking 20 to 30 miles a day would drain your fat reserves fast without some high energy food. The toughest aspects would be learning the new environments that you pass through without having the time (years) it could take to truly master them, plus the added difficulty of using trails that are relatively popular with mainstream hikers. I tend to avoid man-made trails and prefer to follow game trails. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I've never run into a park ranger, game warden or even another human off trail. 

Personally, I'm looking to "settle down" so to speak--hunter gatherers are highly mobile, but within a specific territory and bioregion that they know like the back of their hand--every rock, tree, crevice, cave, spring and stream. For me, that bioregion was the lower Pecos region of the Chihuahuan desert.

New Mexico has a very special resource that is really found no where else in the USA--year-round sources of high-calorie plant food--agave and sotol. It is impossible to starve there. I've traveled all over the Americas experimenting with different bioregions, and when you take into consideration climate, terrain, plant and animal resources, water, available public land and remoteness, New Mexico is right there at the top in terms of offering a prime location where a pure hunter-gatherer lifestyle could be sustained indefinitely.


----------



## lenalove206

This is my dream too. I don't have any skills though at the moment so I was planning on spending the next year or two working on organic farms to get in touch with nature, while practicing wilderness skills.

My life goal is to become like a huntergatherer. Nomadic, able to hunt and fish, rely on the land, etc. I have to work until I can get to that point though.

Anyway I wish you all good luck! I'll check back in a year or two and see if you're still doing this, haha. Maybe I can join then.

I've been reading for a while but I made an account just to post on this because this is literally my life goal. Good luck!


----------



## Cavemansailor

Thanks! Something like the Wildroots community might be a little better place to start than a farm if your goal is to live as a forager. They focus more on primitive skills and foraging. There are also a number of "rewilding" communities in Oregon--I dont agree with their philosophy, but they would be another good resource for learning some skills.

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I see a goat packing reply. Been dwelling on packing a goat and just walking


----------



## Simon

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> So, I take it you are interested? How soon can you be ready to do something like this?
> 
> I am talking about purely a defensive militant stance not a offensive one.
> 
> Wherever there is a feral free people living off the land organized government makes its business to remove and enslave them.


Im interested


----------



## Prometheus

I'm dedicated to manifesting this endeavor in the mountains of southwestern Oregon this coming spring. The groundwork has been laid for the central camp during some extensive scouting quests. Anyone who is a dedicated, dynamic, and hardy individual is welcome to contact me and explore the vision of a nomadic neo-tribal wilderness kingdom.


----------



## generalLDS

Sad, I would've loved to be apart of this.


----------



## Jsh

Did anything come of this? Was very interested in something like this.


----------



## zipty6425

Definitely curious what happened to the guy who started this thread... Or if anything ever came out of this...

I lived on 20acres in Ash fork Arizona for a year. I put $3200 down on the property and had a 165 monthly payment for the remaining balance. I sold firewood to keep the ball rolling. It was vacant land, so I build a 15x14 sort of tiny cabin with a wood stove and a few solar panels.... I want to keep this post fairly short..... So Ill skip the details and say that I recently February of this year walked away from the property, sold off my stuff and travelled for a while before heading back to my hometown to stay with relatives after a broken leg forced me out of work for a period of time and I got behind and couldn't catch up again...

Somebody said earlier that this is a pipedream unless you own the land blah blah blah...

Well, speaking from experience, Unless you buy the land outright and have no need to commute to work or make a regular income... You'd actually be better off just squatting the public lands...

Unless you live in town, and just buy a property for weekend fun....

I think I could have achieved the same lifestyle and ENJOYED it more than I did... IF I had went just an hour hike outside of a small town and built a primitive shelter with logs and tarps, and walked to the local food bank once a week or gotten food stamps...

You eccentially become a slave to the things you own. I had a lot of tools and stuff when I started into that lifestyle and I wanted to build semi-perminant structures and not have to worry about being kicked out of the area by government or.. Ya know what I mean?

I didn't want to invest money and time into something I didn't "own" just to be kicked out of forced to leave or abandon the fruits of my labor.

Look at how many homeless live in tents right outside of whatever town...

I love this idea, and I love the fact that you guys are talking about doing the one thing Ive dreamed about for years...

At the end of the day, I think WHO you do it with, is far more important than WHERE or on WHAT LAND. After a year ALONE in the woods, the one thing that really sticks out in my mind is COMMUNITY!!! That's what its all about. Its about finding the right people who want the same things you do and are willing to work with you to achieve it.

-On a side note, I think owing $5,000 or more in child support, is valid reason you cant get a passport... So if your behind on support payments, the overland route thru the mountains may be the only option for getting to Alaska or into Canada...

That's my .02


----------



## zipty6425

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I've gave it my best attempt at doing exactly what your talking about doing.... Except I did it completely alone and on private property in northern Arizona... Financial reasons, and lack of social support were ultimately the cause of my failure...

I don't regret one second of it. It was the most interesting and fun learning experience I ever had. But, people thought I was crazy. Its not a welcomed, or socially acceptable lifestyle... Like older retired people in the area would spy on me all the time... People from my hometown would drive all the way out there to spy on me all the time. My family didn't want me to continue living like that, so they would cause me all sorts of problems. they'd loosen bolts on my trailers, and dump water tanks in my driveway after rains or snow thaw to prolong the inability to get a vehicle in and out...

I wont go into too much nonsense, but I believe your more likely to succeed if...

1 - COMMUNITY is priority
If you have a few good friends / like minded individuals trying to live the same lifestyle.

2 - MONEY matters
Your obligated financially, as little as possible / have a means of income nearby

3 - SKILLS and Resources
If your trying to "bug out" altogether and live without money, The people you have with you are your most important asset, but skills and resources are next in line... I think being far enough to escape the rat race, but close enough to pack or hike food and drinks from a nearby store or food bank is mandatory...

Everybody thinks they can go trap and hunt enough food to survive..

And while that may be true, I personally don't like the taste of dirty lake water, and if I want to drink a beer on Friday night, you can bet your ass, I will find a way to the store.

Good luck to you. PM me! Id love to hear more about your experiences. As always I wish you the best!!!


----------



## creature

Black Bear Ranch..


----------



## RobHASboots

This was 4 years ago.
I wonder what happened.


----------



## Liras

*Anyone still interested in a similar thing? *

I'm looking for like-minded people from around the world. I am an anprim extremist (have lots of reasons to hate civ) and although I still dont have all the skills needed to go full Hunter-Gatherer, I have no other goals right now and learning' hard. And I take it very seriously.

I have been thinking about the same thing as the guy who started this thread. But first I wanna find and meet at least a few people with similar attitudes. This is not easy for obvious reasons. For something like this, we really must be best friends or we will all die.

Right now I live in Europe and can travel around the continent no problem. Once I build my airplane (a year or so) I'll try to get to NA. 

Either way, my Skype: watrobajaro
Liras


----------



## syrinyx

My husband and I are 10000% into the ideas this post started with. Ideally we'd love to have a patch of land to live on with some folks and have some chickens and veggies but without the initial capital for land and all that requires I'd definitely say a more nomadic hunter-gatherer approach is more likely to keep us safe from pigs. We're looking to get a nice little camp community together out in the Olympic peninsula.


----------



## RobHASboots

This summer?


----------



## syrinyx

RobHASboots said:


> This summer?


Not totally sure this was in response to me but yeah haha. Hopefully sooner actually. Depends on how long it takes us to get our supply list complete and feel confident in the amount of research we've done.


----------



## Deleted member 25986

This sounds like a guy that I will enjoy meeting...


----------

